# Handsome AKC Stud



## TahoeStud (Jun 10, 2013)

Good Afternoon All,
Thinking about breeding my GSD. He is only 5 months old but really considering looking for a bitch to breed. Are there a lot of female owners out there looking to breed? I have done some research and oviously there is a check list of things to consider but want to know how popular it is to find a female.
The other alternative is to get him fixed. If I don't get him fixed how different is their temperment? Any information would be great. thanks


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Whew! You've got a lot of research ahead of you!!

These are both pretty well debated topics here in the forums. There are many, many threads addressing both issues. You could be reading for weeks, I'll bet.

Just a heads up...many members here are seriously dedicated to the breed, and will be very forthright with you on the subject of breeding. Very knowledgeable folks here who have been studying pedigrees and temperament and health for generations of dogs. Most of the advice you get will probably be please do not breed him if you're not in that same category


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's easier for a female dog owner to find a stud dog than it is a stud dog owner to find a female, unless of course that stud dog is spectacular and in demand. 

Then of course you see more ads for Males to be studded out, thinking about it, I don't think I've ever seen an ad for a 'female to be bred out'..

Not to be harsh or sarcastic, but why do you think he's breeding material? Just curious, not trying to offend.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What is his pedigree?

Before you can think about breeding, here's some of the things you need to do:

When he gets a little older, get his hips, elbows, and back x-rayed. Send the radiographs to OFA.

Test him for DM.

Get a title on him. AKC Obedience, Schutzhund, etc. This can take a few years.

Have him appraised for conformation by judges, reputable breeders, and working dog enthusiasts.

Do not accept any bitches for breeding unless they have done all the same things.

If you can't, won't, or are incapable of doing all of the above with this dog, get him neutered.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TahoeStud said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> Thinking about breeding my GSD. He is only 5 months old but really considering looking for a bitch to breed. Are there a lot of female owners out there looking to breed? I have done some research and oviously there is a check list of things to consider but want to know how popular it is to find a female.
> The other alternative is to get him fixed. If I don't get him fixed how different is their temperment? Any information would be great. thanks


There are an awful lot of female owners on this site. I am not sure if they are looking to breed though. 

There are more choices than breed/neuter. You can actually leave him intact and not breed him. Won't hurt him at all. There are reasons to neuter and there are reasons to keep a dog intact, just like there are reasons to breed a dog, and reasons to not breed a dog. 

Personally, I think you are not near enough to maturity to make those decisions at this point. Spend the next 18 months learning everything there is to know about the breed, and training, and nutrition, and problems with health in the breed, and the different lines, and while you are doing that, get to know a lot of GSD owners personally.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

selzer said:


> There are more choices than breed/neuter. You can actually leave him intact and not breed him.


This was my first reaction too. It's awful early to be making breeding decisions.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

If you want your stud dog to be attractive to owners of females:

Do your health and temperament checks required for your CHIC number, 
Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information

Title in Obedience, or other obedience related titles, 

And, show your dog in AKC or UKC conformation shows.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Think of it this way (coming from an owner of a male)...in general the owner of the bitch picks a stud...studs are a dime a dozen. The really really good females...will only be bred to the top studs (those that have proven themselves either in conformation or performance). The lower end females that are being bred...their owners will then pick from the tier of studs that haven't proven themselves and are just making puppies. Without doing more work with your boy, showing, training, trialing...you'll probably end up breeding to a sub-par female and not get the types of puppies you'd be expecting.

And remember...all of our dogs are handsome/beautiful. We all think our dogs are the greatest. It takes an outside/non-biased/objective opinion to truly say if your dog is breedworthy. This is what shows do...they pin your dog against others to see which one is more correct and better to be bred.


----------

